# My first aquascape attemp - Journal



## Kam Sandhu (13 Sep 2014)

Hi all,

Thought I would write a little journey on my first attempt on a 'low tech' aquascape.

I tried to post this in journals section, but I couldn't.

So, I have a Juwel Rio 180, internal filter with uprated pump, 1000lph and 2 x 45w T5 bulbs.

This used is what it looked like yesterday morning.






And this is what it looks like now.





Substrate is Eco Complete - 4 bags. Hugo Kashimi natural gravel.

Manzanita wood with Java Moss attached, didn't quite come out how I liked but I hope it will grow to be nice.

Eleocharis sp mini in the substrate, I hope this will carpet nicely.

Current lights on six hours a day. I will like to extend this after weeks or months.

I will start by dosing aquarium plant food uk ferts twice a week and Excel every other day or every day, not quite sure on the Excel.

All doses are a 1/4 of the stated dosage. Will amend as I have to.

I only have about 22 fish. Plan on adding to these in a month or so, some bottom feeders and shrimp as long as everything in the tank is good.

All comments, improvements and criticisms welcome.

Thank you
Kam


----------



## EnderUK (13 Sep 2014)

I would add some taller plants, somewhere for the fish to take refuge if they get stressed. That ship is epic.


----------

